# My First Macro! (Spider)



## snerd (Apr 11, 2014)

He disappeared quick, "after" I noticed I was at 400 ISO. The ring lite is in his eyes, that good or bad? It's not near as compelling after looking at other shots here, but it's my first so I was excited!!








ETA: now I want to be able to get LOTS closer!!!


----------



## TheNevadanStig (Apr 11, 2014)

Looks good to me!


----------



## Overread (Apr 11, 2014)

It's almost impossible not to get a ring-light reflection from jumping spider eyes. The light is full on to them with the lens. 
Cute and good shot though and great one for a first spider - jumping spiders have a lot of character and are some of the few bugs that respond to the camera directly (oft seeing their reflection in the lens and waving their arms and staring at you - they will also jump - right at you).


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 11, 2014)

Looking good.


----------



## snerd (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I'm stoked! Although, being informed that they might jump on me is a little freaky. But in a good kind of way!  :mrgreen:


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 11, 2014)

Cute! I love jumping spiders. There are only three species in the state that I inhabit, but one of them is cute enough to dedicate my life to in search of.


----------



## BillM (Apr 11, 2014)

I will be absolutely thrilled if my first one comes out even half a good as that shot, well done :thumbup:


----------



## BrickHouse (Apr 11, 2014)

Wow, that's a great shot!!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Apr 11, 2014)

How far were you from the spider? What lens were you using?

By the way, very good results.


----------



## snerd (Apr 12, 2014)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> How far were you from the spider? What lens were you using?
> 
> By the way, very good results.


I had the end of the lens about 6"-8" inches from him. Strange, because the MFD for my Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM macro lens says 11.8" inches.


----------



## snerd (Apr 12, 2014)

Read some more on these little guys....................

"...... Jumping spiders are as small as a grain of rice. Like all spiders,  these little guys have eight eyes, but unlike many spiders, they have  extremely acute eyesight, and they can jump more than fifty times their  own body length. And while many spiders aren't that bright, the jumping  spider is extremely smart  some experts think they are as smart as  domestic cat.

                                                                                                                                                                  When the males are out to impress the  females, they crouch, bob, dance, and sing like something straight out  of an animated movie. The male sings by sending sound out from his rear  end through his legs and into the surface he is on, then along up the  female's legs so that she feels it. There's always a chance, a fairly  significant one, that if the female doesn't like his attempts to woo  her, she will simply eat him......"

Learn something new every day!!


----------



## BenT (Apr 12, 2014)

That is amazing! my macro shots aren't that good at all...


----------



## CoBilly (Apr 12, 2014)

Awesome shot. I hope my first spider(or any other subject) shot is half this good.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 12, 2014)

snerd said:


> TreeofLifeStairs said:
> 
> 
> > How far were you from the spider? What lens were you using?
> ...



Minimum Focus Distance is measured from the focal/sensor/film plane ... there should be a mark on your camera body showing where the focal plane is.


----------



## snerd (Apr 12, 2014)

dxqcanada said:
			
		

> Minimum Focus Distance is measured from the focal/sensor/film plane ... there should be a mark on your camera body showing where the focal plane is.


Thank you! I never noticed that before! I learn something new here everytime I visit!


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice and I don't like spiders.  Lee


----------



## Nervine (Apr 16, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> Cute! I love jumping spiders. There are only three species in the state that I inhabit, but one of them is cute enough to dedicate my life to in search of.



Wow that sucks where are you? These guys are so common I couldn't fathom just 3 species  I have more than 3 easily without leaving my street  and that's not counting the two I keep as pets currently. 

On topic. Nice shot.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 16, 2014)

I live in Georgia. We have a "common" jumper, green jumper and a leopard stripe jumper-- the leopard being the only cute one.


----------

